# Operating Systems > Unix/Linux Hi ....

## kssreddy

Hi all...

I am new member to this forum, i want to share my knowlege with all the people in this forum..

With Best Regards
-Reddy

----------


## debasisdas

This section of the forum is for technical discussions related to Unix/Linux only.

Please post all your Hi and Hello in the Get Together  section of the forum.

----------


## srinivas.addala

Hi Reddy Wel come to panel of experts....... 
Srinivas

----------


## sundar1975

hi reddy this is sundar and i am interested to share my knowledge with u

----------

